# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: سوال در مورد ip Valid

## mehdi_7

اگر یک کامپیوتر دارای IP Valid باشه دیگه خودش خود به خود توی اینترنت هست؟ احتیاجی نیست از طریق ISP متصل بشیم؟ ساختن کانکشن برای ورود به اینترنت با IP valid به چه صورتی هست

----------


## hjran abdpor

هم میشه اینترنت را به اشتراک بزاره و هم میتونه نزاره.........

----------


## javad2395

دوست عزیز سوالتو واضح تر بگو تا بتونم کمکت کنم

----------


## aram_2

دوست عزیز!یکی از دلایلی که ما به ISP ها متصل میشیم اینه که ما بستر ارتباطی برای ورود به اینترنت رو نداریم.در واقع اینترنت بصورت لایه ای به سه تا لایه تقسیم میشه
Tier1
Tier2
Tier3
تو لایه اول(Tier1) اصطلاحا ستون فقرات اینترنت هست(backbone)
تو لایه دوم اتصال بین لایه اول و دوم و در لایه سوم که اصطلاحا لبه گفته میشه (Network edge) ما و ISP ها هستیم .برای ورود به اینترنت شما دو تا راه داری یا باید از طریق یکی از این مواردی که تو لایه سه هست استفاده کنی و یا مستقیما به یکی از روترهای موجود در لایه دوم متصل بشی.که اون هم مستلزم وجود ارتباط بین شما و اون روتر خواهد بود یعنی یه خط ارتباطی.


پس شما به هر حال باید از یه واسط ارتباطی به اینترنت متصل بشید.امیدوارم درست مفهوم رو بیان کرده باشم.

----------


## mehdi_7

ببینید
من وقتی آی پی ولید داشته باشم، یک کامپیوتر دیگه میتونه مستقیما از طریق اینترنت مثلا به پایگاه اطلاعاتی که من روی سیستم دارم وصل بشه، یا حتی من می تونم یک وب سرویس داشته باشم.
این چیزی بود که از توی همین سایت متوجه شدم.

پس حالا این سوال برام پیش اومده که مگه کامپیوتر من به طور خودکار توی اینترنت هست که یک کامپیوتر دیگه میتونه از طریق آی پی من، وصل بشه به پایگاه داده کامپیوترم؟

----------


## aram_2

خوب وقتی شما به یکی از اون طریقی که گفتم متصل بشید در واقع همیشه آنلاین هستید و می تونید سرویس ارائه بدید.بله می تونه به کامپیوتر شما وصل بشه.

----------


## mehdi_7

ببخشید....
دقیقا متوجه نشدم. یعنی اصلا احتیاجی به کانکشن به اینترنت نیست؟ (اگر هست چطوری باید کانکشن درست کرد از طریق ویندوز xp برای اتصال به اینترنت وقتی نخوایم از isp استفاده کنم) 
ساده ترین شکلی که بخوایم کامپیوتر ما در اینترنت باشه بدون isp به چه شکل هست؟ 
و اینکه به چه شکل به روتری که فرمودید باید وصل شد؟

----------


## aram_2

بدون ISP که نمیشه بالاخره شما باید از یکی از طرق بالا به روتر کناری شبکه(Edge router) برسید.
اما اینکه از کدوم ISP متصل بشید فرق می کنه .یعنی اینکه اون روتری که درنزدیکی شماس متعلق به یک شرکت یا بهتر بگیم ISP هست اما سطحش از LocalIsp ما بالاتره.شما باید یه لینک مستقیم به اون ISP سطح بالا که روتر نزدکیه شما متعلق به اونه داشته باشید.خب من تجربه نداشتم که اینطوری وصل بشم اما از چیزهایی که من میدونم اینه که یا با DSL یا بافیبر (چون شبکه میره تو مقیاس WAN)یا با ISDN اینا وصل بشید.متصل شدنشم مثل ارتباط DSL ایه که شما تهیه می کنید با این تفاوت که آدرسها متفاوته.

----------


## soheilbehro

شما بدون وصل شدن به ISP مگر اصلا می تونید IP Valid داشته باشید
شما IP Vaid رو می خواهید از کجا بگیرید؟!
IP Valid رو ISP به شما میده.

----------


## mehdi_7

> شما بدون وصل شدن به ISP مگر اصلا می تونید IP Valid داشته باشید
> شما IP Vaid رو می خواهید از کجا بگیرید؟!
> IP Valid رو ISP به شما میده.


حقیقتش من که اصلا گیج شدم....اگر امکان داره یک توضیح کاملی در این مورد بفرمائید. روش متصل شدن به اینترنت وقتی بخوای آی پی ولید داشته باشی چی هست؟ به چه شکل آی پی ولید میگیری؟
یعنی با خود isp هماهنگ میکنی و اونا به جای اینکه یک آی پی با پورت معمولی بهت بدن (با همون سرویس nat) هنگام اتصال به اینترنت، یک آی پی ولید اختصاص میدن؟
و اگر بخوای خودت یک وب سرور باشی، باید همیشه کامپیوترت روشن باشه و متصل به اینترنت.

----------


## aram_2

یه موسسه هست که وظیفه تخصیص آدرس ها و نام دامنه ها رو داره اسمش Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers(ICANN) این موسسه آدرسها رو بصورت بلاک بلاک در اختیار رجیسترکننده ها ی منطقه ای میده(اقیانوسیه ..آسیا و امریکاو..)و این رجیستر کننده ها آدرس ها رو بصورت بلاک به ISP ها اختصاص میدن.شما برای خرید باید با ISP صحبت کنید.
با یه مثال شرح می دم که جا بیافته:یه ISP دارای بلاک آدرس 200.1.16.0/20تا 200.1.30.0/23 هست.یعنی می تونه 8 تا آدرس IP اختصاص بده
200.1.16.0/23
200.1.18.0/23
200.1.20.0/23
...    ....    ....
200.1.30.0/23
خوب شما با اونا صحبت می کنی و یه آدرس میگیری...بعد اتصال به اینترنت شما بصورت قانونی و دارای آدرس معتبر انجام میشه.درباره پورت باید بگم اصلا ربطی نداره به اتصال شما..این برنامه ها هستند که با پورت کار می کنن و در اصل لایه انتقال شما.اون هم برای MUX/DMUX بسته ها.برای سرویس NAT شما هم دخیل نیستید.روتری در ISP تنظیم میشه و یه جدول NAT برا خودش داره وقتی شما با یه آدرس محلی خواستید وارد نت بشید آدرس شما بهمراه شماره پورت رو تو جدول می ذاره و با یه آدرس قانونی شمارو روانه مقصد می کنه و موقع برگشتن هم آدرس رو تو جدول جستجو می کنه و جابجا.برای اینکه خودت وب سرور داشته باشی طبیعیه که باید همیشه آنلاین باشید.

----------


## soheilbehro

این پست اشتباهی فرستاده شده است

----------


## soheilbehro

> حقیقتش من که اصلا گیج شدم....اگر امکان داره یک توضیح کاملی در این مورد بفرمائید. روش متصل شدن به اینترنت وقتی بخوای آی پی ولید داشته باشی چی هست؟ به چه شکل آی پی ولید میگیری؟
> یعنی با خود isp هماهنگ میکنی و اونا به جای اینکه یک آی پی با پورت معمولی بهت بدن (با همون سرویس nat) هنگام اتصال به اینترنت، یک آی پی ولید اختصاص میدن؟
> و اگر بخوای خودت یک وب سرور باشی، باید همیشه کامپیوترت روشن باشه و متصل به اینترنت.


خوب دوست عزیز نگاه کن همونطوری که گفتم IP Valid رو همیشه ISP به ما میده اگه بخوایی سرور بشی و یه وب سرور راه بندازی علاوه بر این IP Valid که ISP به همه کاربرانش موقع وصل شدن به اینترنت میده باید ازشون بخوایی که IP تو رو Static کنن یعنی علاوه بر IP Valid باید IP Static هم داشته باشی تا IP تو همیشه ثابت بمونه و هی تغییر نکنه 
من قبلا خودم یک سرور اختصاصی تو خونه راه اندازی کردم
اگه بخوایی می تونی تو لینک زیر با تمام جزئیاتش بخونی
http://www.webhostingtalk.ir/f6/23569/

----------


## mehdi_7

جمله ای که شما نوشتید در اون پست که لینک دادید این هست:
من این سرور رو با کمترین هزینه (فقط پول آی پی استاتیک ماهیانه 5 تومان و هزینه اینترنت ماهی 15 تومان) راه اندازی کردم

یعنی آی پی استاتیک همون آی پی ولید هست؟

----------


## aram_2

آدرس آی پی Valid که ISP  به شما می ده دو نمونه است
Dynamic
Static
اولی یعنی  اینکه آدرسی Valid برای شما وجود داره اما ثابت نیست تغییر می کنه(براساس سیاست های تعریف شده خود ISP)مثلا تقسیم ترافیک شبکه
دومی یعنی اینکه پس از تخصیص آدرس به هیچ وجه تغییر نخواد کرد.خب برای کارهایی مثل وب سرور معلومه که نیاز به دومی هست.

----------


## soheilbehro

> یعنی آی پی استاتیک همون آی پی ولید هست؟


 نه دوست من نگاه کن
الان وقتی ما می خواهیم دوتا کامپیوتر رو با هم شبکه کنیم چیکار می کنیم؟
باید به هر دو اون کامپیوترها IP بدیم ، خوب ما اینجا هر IP که دلمون بخواد می تونیم به کامپیوتر بدیم
این IP Invalid هستش
یعنی غیر معتبر در فضای اینترنت و فقط برای استفاده در شبکه هستش
IP که موقع وصل شدن به اینترنت ISP به ما میده IP Valid هستش
که اگه بخوایی وب سرور راه بندازی باید از ISP بخوایی که اون IP Valid تو رو ثابت نگه داره و تغییرش نده چون IP که ISP به ما میده همیشه در حال عوض شدنه و با اون نمیشه وب سرور راه اندازی کرد و باید حتما IP ثابت داشته باشی.

----------


## mehdi_7

با تشکر از دوستان، من الان کاملا متوجه شدم و تونستم از این تاپیک به جوابی که میخواستم برسم.
وقتی از isp اشتراک میگیریم، ازشون میخوایم که ip ولید بهمون بدن و همچنین برای اینکه آدرس همواره ثابت باشه، میگیم که static باشه.
خب، حالا اگر یک صفحه ی وب درست کرده باشیم، و روی کامپیوتر ما باشه، اگر به اینترنت وصل باشیم، هر کامپیوتر دیگه ای میتونه با نوشتن آدرس آی پی ما، صفحه وب رو ببینه.

فقط یک سوال، اینجا و در این فضا، میشه از dns هم استفاده کرد و مثلا به جای نوشتن آدرس ip ما، از یک نام استفاده نمود؟ و اینکه آیا اگر من روی سیستمم IIS رو هم نصب کرده باشم و صفحه ی وب ساخته شده یک ASP باشه، (که البته صفحه asp در روت iis هست) باز هم از طریق کامپیوترهای دیگه قابل استفاده هست؟

----------


## soheilbehro

> با تشکر از دوستان، من الان کاملا متوجه شدم و تونستم از این تاپیک به جوابی که میخواستم برسم.
> وقتی از isp اشتراک میگیریم، ازشون میخوایم که ip ولید بهمون بدن و همچنین برای اینکه آدرس همواره ثابت باشه، میگیم که static باشه.
> خب، حالا اگر یک صفحه ی وب درست کرده باشیم، و روی کامپیوتر ما باشه، اگر به اینترنت وصل باشیم، هر کامپیوتر دیگه ای میتونه با نوشتن آدرس آی پی ما، صفحه وب رو ببینه.
> 
> فقط یک سوال، اینجا و در این فضا، میشه از dns هم استفاده کرد و مثلا به جای نوشتن آدرس ip ما، از یک نام استفاده نمود؟ و اینکه آیا اگر من روی سیستمم IIS رو هم نصب کرده باشم و صفحه ی وب ساخته شده یک ASP باشه، (که البته صفحه asp در روت iis هست) باز هم از طریق کامپیوترهای دیگه قابل استفاده هست؟


از ISP نخواه که بهت IP Valid بده چون وقتی به اینترنت وصل میشی همیشهبهت IP Valid میدن فقط ازشون بخواه که IP Static بدن
اگه بخوایی به جای IP آدرس سایت رو بزنی باید DNS Server رو روی سیستمت نصب کنی

----------


## mehdi_7

یعنی به هر حال وقتی ما به اینترنت وصل میشیم از طریق isp اونا بهمون ip ولید میدن، درسته...
منطقی هم هست چون غیر از این که نمیشه وارد اینترنت شد، فقط کافیه این آدرس رو برای همیشه ثابت نگه دارند.
اما چطور بفهمیم که چه آدرسی به ما دادن؟ (با توجه به اینکه از NAT استفاده میکنند)

وقتی میگید که باید dns روی سیستم خود ما نصب باشه یعنی اینکه هر سرویسی که نصب کنیم روی سیستممون چه dns باشه چه IIS از طریق کامپیوتر های دیگه هم قابل استفاده هست؟

----------


## soheilbehro

> یعنی به هر حال وقتی ما به اینترنت وصل میشیم از طریق isp اونا بهمون ip ولید میدن، درسته...


بله درسته
برای فهمیدن آی پی راه های زیادی وجود داره
مثلا برین به سایت زیر
http://www.yougetsignal.com/
این سایت یکی از تخصصی ترین سایت هاست که به غیر از آی پی کلی امکانات دیگه هم داره که می تونی استفاده کنی



> وقتی میگید که باید dns روی سیستم خود ما نصب باشه یعنی اینکه هر سرویسی که  نصب کنیم روی سیستممون چه dns باشه چه IIS از طریق کامپیوتر های دیگه هم  قابل استفاده هست؟


dns فقط کار ترجمه آی پی به آدرس سایت رو به عهده می گیره همین

----------


## mehdi_7

منظورم از dns قایل استفاده برای کامپیوترهای دیگه این هست که مثلا
ip من 69.123.35.68 هست. اون کامپیوتر دیگه که از طریق کامپیوتر میخواد به من وصل بشه دیگه شماره ip  رو نزنه، ,  و به جاش یک نام مستعار رو استفاده کنه مثلا pc0001 و یا بنویسه pc0001.com (!!!)
خب، در این صورت، یک مشکل هست، نامی که من درنظر گرفتم ممکنه قبلا رو اینترنت موجود باشه چون من روی dns خودم این نام رو وارد کردم. و اساسا مطمئن نیستم اون کامپیوتری که میخواد به سیستم من متصل بشه، بتونه dns من رو استفاده کنه

----------


## soheilbehro

ببینید شما باید اول نام سایتتون رو ثبت کنید(از طریق ایرنیک البته برای ir)
بعد وارد کنترل پنل ایرنیک خود بشید
اونجا این dns رو که تو سرور خودتون ساختید رو وارد کنید
بعد  اونا می تونن با زدون اون نام ، به سایت یا سرور شما وصل بشن

----------


## mehdi_7

با توجه به توصیه شما این سایت رو دیدم http://www.nic.ir/ که مربوط به ایرنیک میشه
گفته باید ثبت نام کنی و پول پرداخت کنی
یک سوال، خب من سرور متعلق به خودم هست، و قرار هست کامپیوترم همیشه روشن باشه...اگر قرار باشه پول پرداخت کنم و ثبت دامین کنم که دیگه چه کاری بود من برای خودم سرور بسازم!!!!!!!!!
خب حالا درنظر بگیریم باید از طریق این سایت ثبت نام کنم. کافیه نام سایت در dns اونا ثبت بشه دیگه چه احتیاجیه که آدرس dns خودم اونجا ثبت بشه؟!!!!!

----------


## soheilbehro

> با توجه به توصیه شما این سایت رو دیدم http://www.nic.ir/ که مربوط به ایرنیک میشه
> گفته باید ثبت نام کنی و پول پرداخت کنی
> یک سوال، خب من سرور متعلق به خودم هست، و قرار هست کامپیوترم همیشه روشن باشه...اگر قرار باشه پول پرداخت کنم و ثبت دامین کنم که دیگه چه کاری بود من برای خودم سرور بسازم!!!!!!!!!
> خب حالا درنظر بگیریم باید از طریق این سایت ثبت نام کنم. کافیه نام سایت در dns اونا ثبت بشه دیگه چه احتیاجیه که آدرس dns خودم اونجا ثبت بشه؟!!!!!


 ببنید من یه چیزی میگم ولی ناراحت نشید
اطلاعات شما در این مورد خیلی کمه
تو سرور خودت داری راه می ندازی ولی اسم نداری که بخوایی با زدن اون اسم سرورت بیاد!
سرور جایی فقط برای نگه داری فایل ها
اسم دامین رو باید از ایرنیک بخری (که خیلی هم ارزانه و همه ی شرکت ها دارن انجام میدن)
خود شرکت ما آی آر یک ساله رو میده 6 تومان!
بعد باید اون سرورت رو به اون اسم وصل کنی

----------


## mehdi_7

من نه تنها ناراحت نمی شم بلکه خوشحال هم میشم...چون داره اطلاعاتم بیشتر میشه.
حقیقت اینه که میخوام در این زمینه اطلاعاتی به دست بیارم. و مسلما، قبلش هیچی نمی دونستم. تا اینجای تاپیک،بحث مربوط به آی پی ولید رو که سوال اصلی تاپیک بود متوجه شدم.
هر بار که جواب میدید، سوال های بیشتری توی ذهن شکل میگیره.
1- وب سرور با وب سرویس فرق داره؟ 
2- ثبت دامین در صورتی هست که بخوایم با نام مستعار شناخته بشیم، و در صورتی که کاربر، آدرس آی پی کامپیوتر ما رو بدونه، دیگه احتیاجی به ثبت دامین نیست؟
3- میشه بفرمائید که اگر من بخوام یک صفحه ی asp رو در iis کامپیوترم بذارم و کاربران دیگه از طریق اینترنت به اون دستیابی داشته باشند باید چه کار کنم؟ (توی شبکه ی محلی کافی بود آدرس کامپیوتر ما رو در مرورگر بنویسند، و به اون دستیابی داشته باشند، حالا میخوام بدونم این کار رو چه طور میشه توی اینترنت انجام داد، اصلا این iis محلی، کارایی داره؟)

----------


## soheilbehro

> 1- وب سرور با وب سرویس فرق داره؟


تقریبا هر دوتاشون یکیه



> 2- ثبت دامین در صورتی هست که بخوایم با نام مستعار شناخته بشیم، و در  صورتی که کاربر، آدرس آی پی کامپیوتر ما رو بدونه، دیگه احتیاجی به ثبت  دامین نیست؟


بله ، کاملا صحیح



> 3- میشه بفرمائید که اگر من بخوام یک صفحه ی asp رو در iis کامپیوترم بذارم و کاربران دیگه از طریق اینترنت به اون دستیابی داشته باشند باید چه کار کنم؟ (توی شبکه ی محلی کافی بود آدرس کامپیوتر ما رو در مرورگر بنویسند، و به اون دستیابی داشته باشند، حالا میخوام بدونم این کار رو چه طور میشه توی اینترنت انجام داد، اصلا این iis محلی، کارایی داره؟)


بله  هیچ فرقی با شبکه محلی نداره
فقط کافیه اون شبکه محلی رو به اینترنت وصل کنید و کاربراتون هم آدرس ip شما رو بلد باشن یا اگه بخواهید هم می تونید از نام مستعار هم استفاده کنید!

----------


## aram_2

> وشته شده توسط mehdi_7  
> 1- وب سرور با وب سرویس فرق داره؟
> تقریبا هر دوتاشون یکیه


دوست عزیز وب سرور با وب سرویس خیلی فرق داره! شما از وب سرور استفاده می کنید که فایلهای مربوط به سایتتون رو در اون قرار بدید و سایت بالا بیاد اما وب سرویس،سرویسیه که یه سایت میده.مثلا شما با وب سرویس می تونی از وضعیت آب و هوای محل زندگیتون مطلع بشید یا همین خرید اینترنتی که انجام میدیم.اول میرید بانک آدرس یه وب سرویس و پارامترهایی که باید بهش بدین رو بهتون میده بعد شما تو برنامه تون از اون استفاده می کنید به زبان ساده تر وب سرویس همانند فراخونی یه تابع است.پروتکل های معروفی داره که از معروف ترینش SOAP رو میشه مثال زد.تو سوال سوم..دیگه iis محلی دخیل نیست.در واقع هر درخواستی که از وب سایت شما میشه مستقیم به اون وب سرور که اجاره کردید میره.با نوشتن اسم سایت می تونید کارو انجام بدید

----------


## mehdi_7

> دوست عزیز وب سرور با وب سرویس خیلی فرق داره! شما از وب سرور استفاده می کنید که فایلهای مربوط به سایتتون رو در اون قرار بدید و سایت بالا بیاد اما وب سرویس،سرویسیه که یه سایت میده.مثلا شما با وب سرویس می تونی از وضعیت آب و هوای محل زندگیتون مطلع بشید یا همین خرید اینترنتی که انجام میدیم.اول میرید بانک آدرس یه وب سرویس و پارامترهایی که باید بهش بدین رو بهتون میده بعد شما تو برنامه تون از اون استفاده می کنید به زبان ساده تر وب سرویس همانند فراخونی یه تابع است.پروتکل های معروفی داره که از معروف ترینش SOAP رو میشه مثال زد.تو سوال سوم..دیگه iis محلی دخیل نیست.در واقع هر درخواستی که از وب سایت شما میشه مستقیم *به اون وب سرور که اجاره کردید* میره.با نوشتن اسم سایت می تونید کارو انجام بدید


مسئله دقیقا بر سر همین هست، اگر بخوایم وب سرور اجاره نکنیم و از وب سرور ویندوز خودمون استفاده کنیم که میشه همون iis
در این صورت چه باید کرد. در واقع مسئله این هست که بخوایم یک شبکه (با استفاده از اینترنت) ایجاد کنیم که کامپیوترها از راه های دور و حتی از کشورهای دیگه وصل بشن به کامپیوتر مرکزی که سرور هست (ویندوز سرور روی اون نصب هست)
تا اینجا مشخص شد که آی پی کامپیوتر مرکزی رو استاتیک کنیم تا همیشه ثابت باشه و کامپیوترهای کلاینت ما بتونن بهش وصل بشن. اما مسئله دوم این میشه که اون کلایت ها بتونن از سرویس iis کامپیوتر سرور استفاده کنن (البته منظور من از شبکه، شبکه دامین نیست، همون ورک گروپ البته از طریق اینترنت) و مثلا از دیتابیسی که روی کامپیوتر مرکزی هست استفاه کنن

----------


## aram_2

خب IIS  رو سیستم سرور نصب کنید و اجراش کنید. و هر درخواست به سیستم سرور شما میره و توسط IIS شما رسیدگی میشه.همین.دوست عزیز درباره وب سرور ها ونحوه عملکردشون مطالعه کنید.

----------

